# WQHD Empfehlungen



## zerrocool88 (5. Juni 2019)

Hey liebe Leute 


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor da mein alter so langsam mal in Rente kann. 

Ich hätte gerne einen WQHD mit 144hz und Gsync. Budget setze ich mal so zwischen 900-1200€ an wenn es nicht erreicht wird ist auch ok. 


Leider blicke ich bei diesen ganzen asus Dingern nicht mehr durch. Ich habe mal an einem gespielt ich glaube das war der erste mir WQHD und gsync und so in die Richtung würde ich gerne gehen wollen. 

HDR usw bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich spiele genau 3 spiele das ist lol fortnite und cs. 

Ich würde auch gerne bei asus bleiben denke ich da mich die monis extrem optisch ansprechen. Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir da mal was gutes vorschlagen würdet.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Juni 2019)

Da wäre der ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ ab €'*'698,87 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland einen Blick wert 

Edit: Für 485€ unschlagbar: 27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG27VQ schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich würde da eher den PG279Q nehmen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (5. Juni 2019)

Weil ?... ich hatte gelesen das die neuen asus wieder Probleme machen sollen mit flimmern oder sowas. Kann dazu jemand was sagen ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2019)

Weil der PG27VQ ein schlechtes coating und eine zu hohe Grundhelligkeit hat.
Dazu die üblichen TN Probleme.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (5. Juni 2019)

Sind bei dem Suchfilter eh immer die selben Kandidaten.

Der Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz wäre auch noch ne Idee.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. Juni 2019)

Ein Kollege von mir hat sich jetzt den AOC Agon AG271QG bestellt, wäre auch eine Alternative mit IPS Panel.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu die üblichen TN Probleme.



Genau so denke ich über quasi jedes IPS Panel


----------



## zerrocool88 (6. Juni 2019)

Was ist denn besser zum zocken von den Panels her ?.. hatte der erste asus nicht auch nen tn?..  die Bewertungen beim pg279q regen mich ja schon zum nachdenken an.
Ich bin immer so ein Glückspilz und hab alle Probleme die man haben kann bei einem Monitor xD


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Juni 2019)

Wenn du ein gutes IPS-Panel bekommst behältst du es. Wenn nicht schickst du es eben zurück. Ausser etwas Zeit hast du dabei ja nichts zu verlieren.

Ich hatte bei meinem übrigens auf Anhieb Glück


----------



## compisucher (6. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich hilft nur live anschauen.

Ganz platt zusammengefasst:
IPS oder TN-Panel: Was ist besser?

Ich stehe auf TN, weil (subjektiv) schneller, weniger schlieren und die neueren TNs auch satte Schwarzwerte haben.


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Juni 2019)

LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat sich jetzt den AOC Agon AG271QG bestellt, wäre auch eine Alternative mit IPS Panel.



Habe ich ebenfalls im Einsatz, Top Gerät


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. Juni 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Was ist denn besser zum zocken von den Panels her ?.. hatte der erste asus nicht auch nen tn?..  die Bewertungen beim pg279q regen mich ja schon zum nachdenken an.
> Ich bin immer so ein Glückspilz und hab alle Probleme die man haben kann bei einem Monitor xD



Ich glaub unter den heutigen Gaming- Monitoren die im Bereich von 500 - 600€ liegen bekommst du kein wirklich schlechtes Panel mehr. Die Werte der Reaktionszeiten sind ja auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen weil sie meistens in gzg (grau zu grau) angegeben sind. 
Würde es auch so wie sunburst1988 machen, bestell ein IPS Monitor und wenn er für dich nicht taugt, schickst du ihn wieder Retour.


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. Juni 2019)

Hey Leute sagt mal 

Der asus pg278qr ist der erste swift oder ? Was ist denn an dem anders als am pg27vq ?... der 27vq ist der aktuellste oder ?


----------



## LimeGreen777 (7. Juni 2019)

Der PG278Q müsste der erste gewesen sein, den hatte ich mir damals geholt.


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. Juni 2019)

Sag mal Leute es gibt ja den PG278Q und QR ist denn der PG27VQ nun der Nachfolger vom PG278Q oder vom QR


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2019)

278Q war der erste TN, der QR ist der Nachfolger.
Der VQ ist curved und im Prinzip kein Nachfolger.


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 278Q war der erste TN, der QR ist der Nachfolger.
> Der VQ ist curved und im Prinzip kein Nachfolger.



also ist der VQ und der QR eigentlich gleich vom bild her? nur der eine sieht optisch anders aus und es nicht curved?


Der eine ist halt grad mal 200€ günstiger fast und ob Curved nen must hafe ist weiss ich auch nicht... Ich weiss ja nicht ob sie beide das gleiche bild bieten und ob es dort noch unterschiede gibt irgendwie neueres panel oder irgendwas..


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2019)

Ist bei beiden durch das coating nicht so toll.
Bei TN würde ich den Dell S2719DGF nehmen, der hat wenigstens ein besseres coating.


----------



## zerrocool88 (8. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist bei beiden durch das coating nicht so toll.
> Bei TN würde ich den Dell S2719DGF nehmen, der hat wenigstens ein besseres coating.



naja aber sind die beiden denn jetzt unterschiedlich ? oder ist das eine der gleiche wie der andere nur in Curved?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2019)

Unterschiede in welcher Hinsicht?
TN ist TN, das wird auch mit curved nicht wirklich besser.
Wie schon gesagt, wenn schon TN, dann den Dell S2719DF.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Juni 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> naja aber sind die beiden denn jetzt unterschiedlich ? oder ist das eine der gleiche wie der andere nur in Curved?



TN ist eben nicht gleich TN. Der VQ hat ne etwas bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und bessere Farbdarstellung als der 8QR, etwa eine gute Gamma-Kurve. Das sieht man schön in den Grau- und Farbkeilen des Eizo-Monitortests. Es ist eben ein viel besseres Panel in fast jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2019)

Das hat aber nicht wirklich was mit dem Panel zu tun, sondern mit der Einstellung.
Blickwinkel ja.


----------



## zerrocool88 (8. Juni 2019)

Naja ich dachte halt einfach das es die identischen bidlschirme sind nur der eine ist curved und der andere nicht. Dann werde ich mir aber dneke ich den V mal angucken


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2019)

Ist dein Geld.
Aber wenn er für dich passt, dann ist es ja ok.
Wenn es unbedingt curved und TN sein muss, Acer XZ1 XZ271UAbmiiphzx ab €' '387,31 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> HDR usw bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich spiele genau 3 spiele das ist lol fortnite und cs.


Dann nimm ein TN Panel, einfach weil schneller. Meine Meinung. Das nimmt sich alles nix, es gibt nur sechs mögliche Monitore. Es gibt nur zwei Panel, die werden von allen Herstellern genutzt. Gerade oder gebogen. 
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: TN, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. Juni 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist dein Geld.
> Aber wenn er für dich passt, dann ist es ja ok.
> Wenn es unbedingt curved und TN sein muss, Acer XZ1 XZ271UAbmiiphzx ab €'*'387,31 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



naja ich dachte das die beiden eventuell von den specs hger gleich sind. Wenn aber der V ein wenig besser ist mit farben ec nehme ich natürlich den. Mein jetziger monitor ist auch schon 6 jahre alt und so lange sollte mir der andere auch spass machen. Curved muss nicht sein deswegen war ich der hoffnunbg das beide eventuiell identisch sind nur der eine ist curved der andere nicht so dachte ich jetzt...


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2019)

Farben kann man einstellen.
Aber wenn dir Farben wichtig sind, ist TN eher nichts.
Von den Specs her sind der PG27VQ und der Acer XZ271U auch gleich, nur das du 300€=75%! Aufpreis für Gsync bezahlst.


----------



## zerrocool88 (12. August 2019)

Hey Leute. 

Ich bin die letzten Tage doch nochmal am nachlesen wegen Monitoren. Was sagt ihr zu 21:9 Formaten ? Und welche Monitore kann man dort empfehlen?... ich muss sagen das es mich doch ziemlich reizt. 

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich hauptsächlich LOL spiele und da 21:9 schon ätzend sein kann weil der Weg zum Rand länger ist oder sehe ich das falsch. 


Auch bin ich am überlegen ob ich nun WQHD oder eventuell doch 4K nehmen soll. Ich nutze noch eine 1080 was für LOL sicherlich reichen würde. Nächstes Jahr steht sowieso ein neuer GPU Kauf ins Haus von daher denke ich das 4K doch eventuell eine Überlegung wert sein könnte oder sehe ich das falsch. 

Ich peile für einen neuen Monitor so Ende des Jahres an.


----------



## FeelsBadMan91 (13. August 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Ich bin die letzten Tage doch nochmal am nachlesen wegen Monitoren. Was sagt ihr zu 21:9 Formaten ? Und welche Monitore kann man dort empfehlen?... ich muss sagen das es mich doch ziemlich reizt.
> 
> ...



Also ich selbst spiele in WQHD mit dem Acer Predator. Hab den für 550€ als Amazon Warehouse Deal ergattert. ( Displayport-Kabel war futsch sonst nichts  )

Willst du nur LoL spielen? Bzw. planst du in WQHD auch  Titel zu spielen die mehr Leistung brauchen?
Dann wird die Auswahl an Grafikkarten echt gering. Da wirst du um ne 2080Ti nicht rumkommen wenn es um 4K geht denke ich.


----------



## zerrocool88 (14. August 2019)

Also seit zwei Jahren spiele ich hauptsächlich LOL. Die anderen spiele brauche ich nicht aufzählen weil die Spielzeit unter ner Stunde ist xD.... ich bin mir mit 4K irgendwie unschlüssig weil die Schirme halt echt Schweine teuer sind.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2019)

Von welcher Art UHD reden wir?
60, 75, 144Hz?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor da mein alter so langsam mal in Rente kann. .


Schwierig ...

Zuerst solltest Du die klar werden, wo der Fokus liegt. Danach wählt man den Paneltyp aus:
IPS - Fokus Bildverarbeitung, Filme, beste Farbtreue
TN - schnelle Shooter
VA - guter Kompromiss, aber etwas langsam im dunklen Bereich

Dann solltest Du Dir die Bildfehler anschauen, die heutige Monitore so erzeugen und Dich Fragen, was für Dich erträglich ist. Stichpunkte sind
IPS - Backlight-Bleeding, ...
TN -  Colour Banding, ...
VA - hat sicher auch Nachteile, fallen mir gerade nicht ein

Dann geht es um die Frage gekrümmt oder nicht sowie um die Größe. Beides sollte man in Ruhe abwägen, denn man kauft einen Monitor für viele Jahre, die meisten zumindest.

G-sync nutze ich auch, die Fixierung auf Nvidiakarten ist aber nervig. Die neuen 5700er sind ordentliche Karten, deren Einsatz man kaputt macht. Free Sync hingegen beherrschen inzwischen auch Nvidiakarten. Das sollte man vorher wissen. 

Tipp:
Schau Dir Monitor an, bevor Du einen kaufst. Es ist viel zu subjektiv und es interessiert nicht, was wir machen. Ich z.B. haben ein "billiges" TN Panel, und wenn man es in Ruhe kalibiert, stimmt die Farbtreue und Colour Banding kann man merklich reduzieren. Es bleibt die Schlierenfreiheit. Ich mag auch keine gekrümmten Bildschirme, andere schwären drauf. Für TN mit der geringen Blickwinkelstabilität mag das Sinn haben. 

Und damit lasse ich Dich ohne Empfehlung alleine. Viele gibt es eh nicht:
Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD)

Wirklich spannend finde ich für meine Ansprüche inzwischen diese Monitore, aber ich habe sie noch nicht im Betrieb gesehen:
Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: VA




zerrocool88 schrieb:


> ich bin mir mit 4K irgendwie unschlüssig weil die Schirme halt echt Schweine teuer sind.


In 60Hz sind sie spotten billig


----------



## blautemple (14. August 2019)

@interessierterUser

VA Panel haben für gewöhnlich starke Probleme mit Overshooting. Insbesondere wenn FreeSync genutzt wird.
Das Overshooting lässt sich nämlich mit vernünftig konfiguriertem Overdrive eindämmen, nur bräuchte man, damit das auch bei FreeSync vernünftig läuft, variables Overdrive. Also im Prinzip für jede Frequenz eine eigene Einstellung. Blöderweise ist mir kein FreeSync Monitor bekannt der das bietet.
Bei Gsync sieht es da schon besser aus, allerdings auch deutlich teurer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zerrocool88 (14. August 2019)

Also wichtig für mich ist einfach nur das reine zocken. Wie gesagt momentan LOL und Shooter sind meins. Ich bin alt xD cs und lol sind so meine Games. GSYNC muss sein und zumindest WQHD und ich würde gerne vom 24zoll weg. Ich hab mich aber auch von 21 oder 32:9 hinreißen lassen werde das aber denke ich nicht mal versuchen. Die Nachteile sind einfach zu groß für mich. 

Ich hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit aber ich will halt für meine 1000-1500€ das beste haben was es zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt und was für mich die nächsten 6/7 Jahre reicht. Ich weiß halt nicht ob 4K jetzt lohnenswert ist da ich die 144hz definitiv haben will.

Und gekrümmt oder nicht ist mir eigentlich Latte.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2019)

hey leute was haltet ihr denn von dem ASUS PG349Q ? ich weiss nicht wegen dem panel und weil er n ur 120 HZ hat ? meint ihr man merkt einen unterschied von 120 zu 144 HZ eigentlich nicht oder?... Er oder der Asus ROG Swift PG27VQ stehen bein mir in der engeren auswahl.. Ich hätte glaube ich schon gerne einen UWQHD nur leider gibt es nicht soo viele gute gefühlt zumindest.


----------



## HisN (10. September 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu 21:9 Formaten ?
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich hauptsächlich LOL spiele und da 21:9 schon ätzend sein kann weil der Weg zum Rand länger ist oder sehe ich das falsch.



Du hast doch einen Monitor vor dem Du sitzt.
Erstelle eine Benutzerdefinierte 21:9-Auflösung, stell sie im Game ein. Probier sie aus.
Ganz ohne Raten. Wissen wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2019)

ich meinte nicht den unterschied der auflösung sondern ob man einen unterschied von 144HZ zu 120 merkt ^^


----------



## HisN (10. September 2019)

Da hab ich wohl beim zitieren geschlampt, jetzt müsste mein Beitrag mehr Sinn ergeben.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2019)

ok also es fühlt sich zumindest nicht schlecht an ^^...

Mich würde interessieren wie die beiden oben genannten so abschneiden.. Beim 27VQ habe ich schon ein bisschen was gefunden aber bei dem anderen halt nicht... Wie verhält sich dort das panel bei schnellen shootern usw... Ich muss gestehen ich habe irgendwie angst vor dem IPS da ich lese mehr MS verzögerung und zack habe ich schiss... 

Ich lese aus das die 120HZ nur übertaktbar zu erreichen sind da stellt sich mir die frage wie es sich anfühlt wenn man vorher an einem 144HZ gespielt hat usw


----------



## blautemple (10. September 2019)

Der Asus ist in meinen Augen deutlich zu teuer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz: Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Swift PG349Q, Acer Predator X34P, Dell Alienware AW3418DW, LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950G-B Geizhals Deutschland
Asus, Acer und Dell nutzen das gleich Panel, der LG nutzt ein leicht überarbeitetes Panel ist also der beste von der Bildqualität her.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2019)

Wenn es "billig" sein soll, der Acer X34P, ansonsten LG 34GK950G.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2019)

wie verhält sich das denn mit den HZ ? merkt man einen unterschied wenn ich sage mal auf 100 oder bei ihm 120HZ spiele und bei mir sonst immer mit einem 144?.. Das ist eigentlich so mein knackpunkt und auch das panel... Ich rede mir irgendwie ein das man einen unterschied zu den schnelleren panel´s merkt kann aber auch wie gesagt nachher nur einbildung sein da man ja liest das man es eigentlich nicht merkt und es mehr kopfsache ist...

Ich bin mir da halt wirklich noch unschlüssig da ich für men budget von 1500€ einfach das wirklich beste haben will.... 

Ich sehe bei dem einen bis 165HZ WQHD GSync was sich für mich besser lesen lässt als bis zu 120 und UWQHD ich möchte mir halt wirklich sicher sein bevor ich mir einen order,,,


Um mein Anliegen mal besser zu beschreiben. 

Wenn ich jetzt auf einem 144HZ Gsny Monitor mit 80-90 fps spiele oder auf einem 100HZ G-Sync Monitor mit 80-90 fps merke ich da einen Unterschied ? Eigentlich nicht oder ?... G-Sync synchronisiert ja die HZ Zahl mit den angezeigten fps oder nicht ?


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2019)

Ist  viel subjektives Empfinden dabei.
Ich persönlich merke sehr wohl (oder bilde es zumindest so ein), ob ich vor einem 60 Hz oder vor einem 100 Hz Monitor sitze.
Einen Unterschied zw. 100 Hz und  hoch zu bis 240 Hz merke ich dann nicht mehr.

Die Herzzahl ist ja die Refreshrate vom Monitor und hat technisch mit der FPS von der GPU nix zu tun.

Selbst wenn man nur 50 FPS von der Hardware bekommt, bilde ich mir ein, dass mit einem Monitor oberhalb von 100 Hz die Bilder knackiger sind...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. September 2019)

Mit G-Sync haste natürlich immer genau so viele Hz wie Fps, die Unterschiede siehst du aber trotzdem in der Qualität, wenn auch nur minimal. Aber Hz ist eben nicht alles. Außerdem spielst du ja nicht immer mit 80-90 fps, mit 144 Hz biste halt flexibler, auch für die Zukunft hin. Und wenn du nur das Beste willst, hast du ja deine Frage dir quasi selbst beantwortet, denn der beste unter den 34ern ist aktuell LG.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2019)

Also den Unterschied von 60 zu 120-144 merke ich krass. ABER merkt man den Unterschied wie oben beschrieben G-Sync ingame 80-90fps auf einem 144hz oder 100hz



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Mit G-Sync haste natürlich immer genau so viele Hz wie Fps, die Unterschiede siehst du aber trotzdem in der Qualität, wenn auch nur minimal. Aber Hz ist eben nicht alles. Außerdem spielst du ja nicht immer mit 80-90 fps, mit 144 Hz biste halt flexibler, auch für die Zukunft hin. Und wenn du nur das Beste willst, hast du ja deine Frage dir quasi selbst beantwortet, denn der beste unter den 34ern ist aktuell LG.



Und welcher ist der beste als normaler WQHD?... würde ich mit dem PG27VQ gut fahren ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. September 2019)

Klar ist der PG27VQ gut, ebenso wie die der anderen Hersteller mit gleichem Panel (Acer Z1, AOC). Er schliert etwas weniger als die IPS-Panels mit 144 Hz, ist aber auch nicht perfekt bspw. mit recht hoher Minimalhelligkeit von ca. 130 cd/m², meine ich, oder manch einer stört sich am Coating. Mit persönlich gefallen aber die 144er IPS etwas besser. Es sind halt einfach nur Nuancen und es ist letztlich auch etwas Geschmacksache.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2019)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Also den Unterschied von 60 zu 120-144 merke ich krass. ABER merkt man den Unterschied wie oben beschrieben G-Sync ingame 80-90fps auf einem 144hz oder 100hz


Probier es doch aus.
Du kannst doch die Hertz deines Monitors runterstellen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (23. September 2019)

Hey leute also ich habe mich für den 27VQ entschieden jedoch bin ich irgendwie noch nicht soooo begeistert.. Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie ihr ihn so eingestellt habt? und wozu sind denn die ganzen modis? sind das einfach nur voreingestellte modis die die farbe ec ändern?.. Ich habe jetzt den fps modus gwählt und hab so meine settings wie zb kühle farben selbst ausgewählt jedoch habe ich sonst nichts gemacht....

Ich muss ja sagen das ich nicht weiss ob es an meinem alten BENQ liegtr oder ich einfach ein komisches farb enpfinden habe.. Mir sind die farben gefühlt einfach zu überladen und sie leuchten förmlich. Wie gesagt ich nuitze seit jahren einen 2411T der ja nicht gerade gute farben hat aber ich finde die farben so hart hell und aufdringlich das ich mir nicht so sicher bin ob ich es gut,zuviel oder störend finden soll xD ....


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2019)

Du kannst die Sättigung runter drehen.
Ich hab den nach 5 Minuten wieder eingepackt, deswegen weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ob der einen regler dafür hat.


----------



## zerrocool88 (23. September 2019)

was ich nicht verstehe sind diese voreingestellten modis... Ich finde RTS und FPS am besten wobei bei FPS die farben extrem übersättigt sind.. Wenn ich aber in den modis hin und her schalte und mal die restlichen einstellungen durchgehe sind sie identisch... Ich frage mich was denn dann der monitor anders macht da ich diese einstellungen nicht finde... Man müsstze ja in jedem modus die anderen modi´s nach machen können da man ja nur ein paar regler verschieben kann weisst du wie ich meine ?


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2019)

Das sind halt die voreingestellten Modi und nicht in jedem kannst alles verstellen.
Ich glaube Racing oder Rennen ist der, wo man alles einstellen kann.


----------

